
Fossils of rangeomorphs, which dominated the oceans more than 500M years ago - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/science/fossils-rangeomorphs-networks.html
======
contingencies
Organisms:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangeomorph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangeomorph)

Temporal period:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ediacaran](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ediacaran)

Fossil sites: Hubei and Guizhou (especially
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doushantuo_Formation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doushantuo_Formation)
@ southwest China),
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/321898478_The_Cryog...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/321898478_The_Cryogenian_Ghaub_Formation_of_Namibia_-
_New_insights_into_Neoproterozoic_glaciations) (Ghaub Formation, north-west
Namibia),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ediacara_Hills](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ediacara_Hills)
(South Australia), [https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-
leicestershire-22359896](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-
leicestershire-22359896) (Charnwood Forest, Leicestershire, UK),
[http://www.ediacaran.org/mato-grosso-do-sul-
brazil.html](http://www.ediacaran.org/mato-grosso-do-sul-brazil.html) (Mato
Grosso do Sul, South Brazil), [http://www.ediacaran.org/newfoundland-
canada.html](http://www.ediacaran.org/newfoundland-canada.html) (Newfoundland,
Canada), [http://www.ediacaran.org/white-sea-
russia.html](http://www.ediacaran.org/white-sea-russia.html) (Northwest
Russia).

Other: Apparently scientists study these organisms in part using _algorithmic
botany_ , eg. the application of fractal L-systems to create generative
grammars matching fossil observations.
[http://algorithmicbotany.org/virtual_laboratory/](http://algorithmicbotany.org/virtual_laboratory/)
Cool.

------
Tagbert
This is a podcast interview (2015) with Dr Emily Mitchell who did the research
referenced in that article.

[http://www.palaeocast.com/episode-50-rangeomorph-
reproductio...](http://www.palaeocast.com/episode-50-rangeomorph-
reproduction/)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/7Cnvz](https://archive.md/7Cnvz)

